
Where can I find projects that are similar to real life programming jobs? - grasptheworld
Hi HN.<p>I am teaching myself programming and CS concepts.<p>Where can I find some projects that are similar to those made in real world programming jobs, such that I can make myself hirable?<p>I am mostly interested in python at this point.
======
nitrogen
Try looking at what people are asking for on freelancing sites. Also look at
curricula from coding bootcamps, if available; they tend to be more industry-
focused rather than theory-focused.

Finally, look for open source software in the industry that interests you, and
read its code (some will be good, some will be bad).

~~~
grasptheworld
Thanks there @nitrogen. I'm taking a look a what kind of jobs people are
posting at upwork so I can find projects to study.

------
liquidcool
Pick a stack, then choose an open source project in that stack to contribute
to. You can start by contributing docs and tutorials, then try to understand
the code base and fix small bugs. Work your way up to bugs and features with
the most votes. That guarantees people are using your work, which managers
appreciate. It also establishes authority in that software, which can lead to
jobs if it's popular enough.

------
zem
i've heard good things about
[http://www.freecodecamp.com/](http://www.freecodecamp.com/) \- you learn to
program while building things for nonprofits. mostly javascript- rather than
python-focused, but worth a look.

------
lgieron
Big, estabilished open source projects? Real life programming jobs are usually
about working on large and old code bases (these kinds of jobs are also the
least desirable, so they could be a good entry point for someone looking to
get into the industry).

